# Odyssea 30'' Dual Compact Florescents - off ebay



## Pasfur

Today i received my latest addition. This is a compact florescent unit with mounting brackets. 12,000 K and blue actinic bulbs with moonlights.

I am extremely impressed with the quality of this unit. This item is auctioned daily on e-bay by an Odyssea dealer. I paid $50 including shipping for mine and can not believe the value.

There are 3 separate power chords, allowing you to put each lighting system on a timer. (blue, white, and moonlights) 

On the downside, the mounting brackets took some work to attach and are made of a cheap plastic. But given the price, even if I have to replace these brackets down the road, I am very satisfied.


----------



## okiemavis

Glad to hear Pasfur, thanks for letting us know. Do you know if they make a freshwater version?

Also, I'd appreciate an update in a few months to find out if it's still working  Thanks!!


----------



## Pasfur

I also purchased the Odyssea skimmer, but I am withholding judgment until i've seen it in action for a few months. This company is interesting to me, because the design of the products is similar to the name brands, but the skimmers are made out of a durable plastic material, as opposed to acrylic, which keeps the costs low. I will post an update on it as well when the time is appropriate.

The light fixture has similar shortcuts, but looking at the unit I can't see any design flaws which should cause long term problems with performance. I will definitely post updates going forward.


----------



## Pasfur

Just over 2 months and the lights are still working perfectly. I also have a friend who purchased the same unit 6 weeks ago, and they are functioning perfectly as well.

Obviously 2 months is not long term, so i will continue updates.


----------



## SKAustin

Ive heard a lot of negatives in the past on Oddysea. A lot of seasoned reefkeepers have reported the Oddysea skimmers as complete junk. The Lighting has had mixed results. Their MH lighting units used to have a reputation for catching fire, though allegedly they have made modifications to remedy this problem. The PC lighting was supposed to be a bit better, the only negative report was that the ballasts only tend to last about a year. I guess it all comes down to "you get what you pay for". Any news on the skimmer? Hows that working out for you? You should be getting about 1/4 cup of dark green skimmate per day.


----------



## Pasfur

So far i'm still pleased with the lights. No issues at all and the corals are doing fabulous. I would purchase this unit again in the future. Updates will continue.

The skimmer is ok, but I certainly wouldn't put it on a larger tank. My Nitrates are staying zero, with a 4'' DSB, so I can't complain. However, it is difficult to adjust the water flow into the skimmer properly to attain a nice thick foam. I get thick brown liquid in the collection cup, but not a paste.


----------



## Pasfur

So far so good on the lights. 

Skimmer results unchanged.


----------



## Cody

You may want to do a mod to the ballast. I heard that is where all problems occur in this system. 

See:
Fix your Odyssea 250W Ballast for less than $15! - Nano-Reef.com Forums


----------



## 29gallon

hey pasfur i was going to sign up for an ebay account but dont really understand how the pay pal works? how did you go about it?


----------



## wake49

Just sign up for a paypal account. Add your bank account or credit card info and you're all set. It's easy, safe and I have never had a problem with it. My wife uses it to send money to people all the time for donations and what not.


----------

